# I.H.S. West Midlands Branch / C.R.E.A.K.S. Announcement



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

I.H.S. West Midlands Branch / C.R.E.A.K.S. Show Announcement

The I.H.S. West midlands branch and CREAKS are pleased to announce that both there respective meetings in November will now be a combined meeting run by both groups, it was decided that two meetings a week apart would not benefit anyone, and that this will hopefully be seen as a sign of unity between the two groups, hopfully this arrangement can continue in to the future for the better of the hobby.
The joint event will take place at the larger of the two venues,
Wyre Forest Glades Leisure Centre, Bromesgrove St, Kidderminster, DY10 1PP
On the 7Th November 2010
For booking details and any other Information please contact either :-
Mark Russon - [email protected]
or
Richard Brook - 01274 548342


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

That is truly fantastic news Richard, and a great way forward for the hobby in general. :no1::2thumb:

Well done to all involved for the way in which you have all worked through a difficult situation and come through at the other end flying high. :2thumb:

I wish the show every success and sure it will be. Sadly I am still recovering from an accident, and under going more Hospital treatment at present, although not serious, so can only be there in spirit, but "Go you all".

Maureen.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

does this mean that IHS members can get in to the show?


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

andy123 said:


> does this mean that IHS members can get in to the show?


In short Andy. Yes it does.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yippeeee lolz  i think it will be more popular then the last show that was at kiddy


----------



## Lost? (Oct 19, 2007)

andy123 said:


> does this mean that IHS members can get in to the show?


And will creaks membership be valid for the ihs/doncaster show??


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Lost? said:


> And will creaks membership be valid for the ihs/doncaster show??


 
*Dito to that?.*


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

thats great news - and I may actually be able to get to this one! Only been able to do Hamm so far this year.


----------



## taffs reptiles (May 26, 2010)

how do you become a member? cheers taff.


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi info to join CREAKS

*MEMBERSHIP

*Family £9 includes 2 Adults 2 children( under 16)

Adult £5 

Under 16 Free

Membership will run till 31 December 2011

*TO JOIN*

first join the facebook group which can be found by typing central reptile and exotic animal keepers society into the search bar

then email or post your details to 

email [email protected]

post to Marc Russon
15 Edge Street
Bilston
West Midlands
WV14 8HS

*Details Required*

Name

Address including postcode

email address

phone number

Membership required

*PAYMENT*

Payment can be taken via cheque made payable to central reptile exotic animal keepers society

or paypal via the email address [email protected] Please also include all details required again in the comments box


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

will the people that went to the creaks show in sept still get free entry to this show??


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hana said:


> will the people that went to the creaks show in sept still get free entry to this show??


 
Yes! your CREAKS membership covered both shows this year and this one is run by them even though they have merged, it also covers you for some of next years show but I would double check on that!.


----------



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

tonkaz0 said:


> Yes! your CREAKS membership covered both shows this year and this one is run by them even though they have merged, it also covers you for some of next years show but I would double check on that!.


Just to keep thing correct it is being run jointly by both creaks & IHS west Mids Branch


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Richard B said:


> Just to keep thing correct it is being run jointly by both creaks & IHS west Mids Branch


 

Sorry my mistake :bash: Im sure I read somewhere that CREAKS were still organising the Kiddy one! it must be the Sept one! I stand corrected nobodys perfect :lol2: 

You neglected to answer the OPs question at the begining of the thread though! while pulling me up :whistling2:.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Richard B said:


> I.H.S. West Midlands Branch / C.R.E.A.K.S. Show Announcement
> 
> The I.H.S. West midlands branch and CREAKS are pleased to announce that both there respective meetings in November will now be a combined meeting run by both groups, it was decided that two meetings a week apart would not benefit anyone, and that this will hopefully be seen as a sign of unity between the two groups, hopfully this arrangement can continue in to the future for the better of the hobby.
> The joint event will take place at the larger of the two venues,
> ...


 this opens at 11am right


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Just pasted all this info onto BN, once again your lacking advertising this event.

and my emails to book tables are being ignored.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

my email to get a membership is being ignored :whip:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

this looks like it could be a good show, an i can get in with my ihs membership :2thumb: i was worried about the dates as it my OH's birthday, but should get away with it now, if i spoil her lol


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

53bird said:


> this looks like it could be a good show, an i can get in with my ihs membership :2thumb: i was worried about the dates as it my OH's birthday, but should get away with it now, if i spoil her lol


buy her a new pet, always works :hmm:


----------



## taffs reptiles (May 26, 2010)

hi can someone please confirm what date the show is as someone else has recieved an email stating the show to be the 14th. i look forward to your response. cheers taff.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

taffs reptiles said:


> hi can someone please confirm what date the show is as someone else has recieved an email stating the show to be the 14th. i look forward to your response. cheers taff.


7th november


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

emails still being ignored from 2 diff people now, if we miss out on tables because they couldn't be bothered to get back to us i'm going to be very :censor: off.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you tried phoning richard and doreen brook?


----------



## EdP (Oct 8, 2010)

Does this Have Inverts aswell 
Thanks in advance


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Can anyone confirm what time it starts please? On facebook one post says 11am another says 12noon. 
Do creaks have a website - I can't find it - just an email address. I joined already, hoping to go in September but couldn't make it, so I don't want to miss this one.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

jools said:


> Can anyone confirm what time it starts please? On facebook one post says 11am another says 12noon.
> Do creaks have a website - I can't find it - just an email address. I joined already, hoping to go in September but couldn't make it, so I don't want to miss this one.


 
Hi jools,

It says 11 am to 5 pm on my booking form! see you there :lol2:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

tonkaz0 said:


> Hi jools,
> 
> It says 11 am to 5 pm on my booking form! see you there :lol2:


Sincerely hope so :2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are RFUK members doing anything this year so others can recognise them at the show ??
some ideas in another thread we're bright colour clothes, name tags etc..


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

All the tables are now sold out, going to be a great show...


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

jools said:


> Do creaks have a website - I can't find it - just an email address.


I was in the process of making one, but lost communication with them.

Guys, do you still want this doing? I need someone to purchase the domain (something like creaks.co.uk) before continuing otherwise it'll be a pain in the ass moving it from my own domain to a proper one in future.

I think it'd be quite beneficial to get one up for any shows in future because people always comment about lack of advertising and never knowing proper concrete information. I missed the October meeting because I didn't see the post on here!


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Show please answer*

Hi 

If any of the organizers read this can they please get in touch, as we have had no communication at all from you, one of your members told us at the Portsmouth show that are tables are booked, but we have had no reply to any of our e-mails, we have had no passes or membership details we don't know what time we can get in from or if we need to pay any more for the personnel on our tables, luckily we know one of your members and he has been a go between giving us informaton as and when he hears, I have also been asked to say that a friend of ours (he doesn't have a computer) sent off a PO for membership with all the details you require and still hasn't had anything back, he wants to know if it doesn't come in time and he comes on Sunday will you have the details so he can come in.

Sorry to have to put this on here but have tried every way to get hold of you.

Regards

Janice
Metamorphosis
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I been trying to get in contact RE: membership as well, no contact. 
Don't look like i am going to get there with no membership card etc


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Metamorphosis said:


> Hi
> 
> If any of the organizers read this can they please get in touch, as we have had no communication at all from you, one of your members told us at the Portsmouth show that are tables are booked, but we have had no reply to any of our e-mails, we have had no passes or membership details we don't know what time we can get in from or if we need to pay any more for the personnel on our tables, luckily we know one of your members and he has been a go between giving us informaton as and when he hears, I have also been asked to say that a friend of ours (he doesn't have a computer) sent off a PO for membership with all the details you require and still hasn't had anything back, he wants to know if it doesn't come in time and he comes on Sunday will you have the details so he can come in.
> 
> ...


 snap can i have conformation we have tables as we have a long way to travel and wont be a happy bunny if i get there and no table ive paid but thats it


----------



## Rossi1986 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive also emailed regarding membership for 5 adults but no reply as of yet???


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

got my conformation in post today cheers guys


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Kidderminster show*

Had PM confirmation on our tables, thanks Marc,

Look forward to seeing everyone there, we will have our wide range of inverts Mantids, roaches, spiderlings, adult spiders etc.

regards

Graham & Jance


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just a reminder anyone with an IHS associate membership card or are a member of any other reptile, anphibian arachnid society can gain entry to the Kidderminster breeders meeting on producing there valid membership card for £5


----------

